# Thinking about buying...



## laynemoore (Dec 31, 2014)

Local guy is selling his 2006 A6 3.2 quattro. It has higher miles with 250k on it. He is looking to get 1,000 USD for it. 

Issue is he said it had a leaky valve cover and he let it sit for a few months, he went to start it to check the gaskets and he heard some clunking and shut it down. He then let it sit for a few months again and yesterday he said he took off the valve cover and found a broken rocker and a snapped cam cap. 

What are your opinions? Would you buy it if you could? Im on the fence about it. I really dont want to do a whole motor rebuild or buy a new motor but part of me thinks there is a good possibility that metal pieces found their way through the motor and it could be RIP. 

He sent me pics but idk how to put them on here


----------



## psychogecko (May 27, 2015)

my vote no. 250k is plenty of miles for everything else to go wrong, but if you dont mind spending money for the new motor and everything else, suspension, tranny...


----------

